# Titers?



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Kofi is due to have her vaccinations. I called the vet to request a titer (?spelling), and was told that they had only heard of doing a titer for rabies.
She is due for her Parvo, and Kennel cough.
I would appreciate anyone weighing in who has knowledge of this subject.
Thanks


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Older dogs rarely get Parvo. That is a puppy disease. I think you can safely forget about that one.

And kennel cough - the vaccine might or might not be for what she is exposed to. It's like the flu - they could get one of many strains. And even if she caught what the vaccine vaccinates for, it would not prevent it, only lessen the symptoms. Kennel cough is not fatal, just like a cold. unless you take her somewhere that requires it, I would forget about that one also.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You can have titers done for all vaccines. Ask them to look into it for you 

I also agree that Parvo and kennel cough are not something I would even worry about unless you do Doggie Day care and it is required.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

You can titer for Parvo. It's not done for Kennel Cough but, personally, I wouldn't bother getting a kennel cough vaccine unless my dog was going somewhere (boarding, daycare, etc.) that required it. It's a pretty ineffective vaccine, IME.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet told me (and it has been borne out here) that titers are unreliable and an immune dog could show a low immunity, and vice versa.

I would never get a titer unless it allowed me, by law, to not give a rabies vaccine. I am fairly convinced they are a waste of money.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

xellil said:


> My vet told me (and it has been borne out here) that titers are unreliable and an immune dog could show a low immunity, and vice versa.
> 
> I would never get a titer unless it allowed me, by law, to not give a rabies vaccine. I am fairly convinced they are a waste of money.


I totally disagree. The way titers work is that they test blood antibody levels. In order for the body to produce anitbodies, the dog needs to be exposed to the virus. So its definitely true that an immune dog can show low titer levels because they hadn't been exposed lately. However, if a dog tests strongly for antibodies, it means they've been exposed to the virus. So it does tell you about their immunity. Personally, I just take my dog to high dog-traffic areas before running his titers. If he were to ever come back with low-immunity I would wait six months and titer again before vaccinating. In older dogs, I wouldn't bother titering because I wouldn't vaccinate anyway but for a young dog i definitely think its worthwhile. Also, the results can often be used instead of vaccination in a lot of boarding and daycare situations.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I totally disagree. The way titers work is that they test blood antibody levels. In order for the body to produce anitbodies, the dog needs to be exposed to the virus. So its definitely true that an immune dog can show low titer levels because they hadn't been exposed lately. However, if a dog tests strongly for antibodies, it means they've been exposed to the virus. So it does tell you about their immunity. Personally, I just take my dog to high dog-traffic areas before running his titers. If he were to ever come back with low-immunity I would wait six months and titer again before vaccinating. In older dogs, I wouldn't bother titering because I wouldn't vaccinate anyway but for a young dog i definitely think its worthwhile. Also, the results can often be used instead of vaccination in a lot of boarding and daycare situations.


My vet told me that a dog that shows very low antibodies can be completely immune. And a dog that shows high antibodies can get the disease. 

I think people get titers to make themselves feel better, or to avoid vaccines. Not to pinpoint whether a dog is immune.

From what i have read, the most accurate titers occur about 14 days after a vaccine. Which kind of defeats the purpose of avoiding vaccines.

If it could be used to avoid a vaccine, I would definitely do it.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

*Thanks for the prompt replies.*

I would titer so that I could avoid vaccination.
Kennel cough and Parvo is out thanks to your information.
You guys are the greatest!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kofismom said:


> I would titer so that I could avoid vaccination.
> Kennel cough and Parvo is out thanks to your information.
> You guys are the greatest!


I will be facing your question when Snorkels is due for her next rabies shot. I am determined not to get it - she is 14 years old and dachshunds often react to vaccines. I'm gonna try to titer instead.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Unless you are boarding or going to daycare, I wouldn't be vaccinating for anything anymore! I haven't given any vaccinations since the dogs turned 18 months old except for rabies every 3 yrs. which is required by law as my dogs are licensed with the county.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patches is due for her shots next week. I am only going to get a 3 year Rabies since it is law here. I have not decided if I will titer for Parvo or not even worry about it. She is 8 years old going on 9 in June and has had regular vaccinations every year her whole life. I wish I knew differently back then.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You do not need to do a titer for Parvo as it is a puppy disease, I've never known an older dog to contract parvo...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> You do not need to do a titer for Parvo as it is a puppy disease, I've never known an older dog to contract parvo...


So I should just not worry about it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

lovemydogsalways said:


> So I should just not worry about it?


You have over vaccinated enough already, I would not worry about doing anything more. I only do rabies for my bunch as they are licensed with the county...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> *You have over vaccinated enough already*, I would not worry about doing anything more. I only do rabies for my bunch as they are licensed with the county...


I know and it makes me very angry and sad. I did not know any better, I thought I was doing right by my dog by having her vaccinated yearly.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read other posts. 
the only thing I vaccinate for is rabies every 3 years. I wont do titers any longer as well because I learned that a low titer doesn't mean low immunity. The only reason I would titer any more is in lieu (SP) of vaccination for boarding, training ect. And yes you can titer for distemper and parvo.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I titered my female lab who had an over reactive immune system, allergies. Her titer came back a 4.5 after only being vaccinated once in six years with a one year vaccine. It was high enough for her to be licensed for three years.

My male lab is next, no more vaccines. He had parvo as a pup and survived, I would have to vaccinate him every year for something he had. Anyway I am done with the vaccines. My dogs have been vaccinated multiple times and they don't go out without my supervision. Animal Control here accepted the titer and a vet note. In the long run it will save me monies and my fur kids will be better off.....


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn isn't due for a rabies shot for 2 years. I plan on having a titer done and trying to get the county to accept it instead of a vaccine. I'm pretty sure his last shot caused the vasculitus that caused the tips of his ears and tail to lose circulation and die off. The ears caused major bleeding issues. His tail may need to be repaired surgically which is a BIG deal with a von willebrand's affected dog. I don't know what to do if the county doesn't accept a titer and letter from the vet.


----------

